# Difference between thrush & hoof rot



## johnsmb (Apr 15, 2007)

Is there a difference between thrush and hoof rot? Have one goat with a problem - holes in soft part of hoof. Went to the feed store looking for something to treat with. I ended up getting Dr. Naylor's Hoof n' Heel. But there were other products for thrush????


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Dr. Nylor's is great. I am not sure if there is a difference but you most likely have hoof rot.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont' know about goats, but in humans "thrush" is caused by the yeast Candida albicans. 
It is the same yeast that causes oral thrush (most commonly in babies) and "yeast infections" in human females. Usually an over-growth of Candida is caused by a disruption of the pH or natural flora off one's body. That is why use of antibiotics often will cause a yeast infection.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can also use Koppertox. It's a dark green liquid with copper in it, used for horse's hoof issues.

Dr. Naylor's main ingredient is zinc. If the doe's hoof doesn't respond to that, I'd try the Koppertox.

Also, Vicki (our resident expert) always advises to make sure your goats don't have a copper deficiency. She eliminated much of her hoof problems with good copper supplementation.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thrush is in horses. It's caused by a fungus. Hoof rot is sheep, goats and cows. There is a bacteria associated with it but it's also a sign of low copper. 

There's hoof rot and then there is really nasty hoof rot which sometimes needs antibiotics to help clear it up. Good hoof care includes frequent trimming, using a topical, and getting the goats on some dry ground. Increasing the copper in the diet will also help.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Premier Brand Fencing company also puts out a concentrated zinc sulfate solution that you can dilute yourself and save some money. Its the same as in Dr. Naylor's. I like the zinc over koppertox because koppertox is just that ... toxic.


----------

